# Hair care products for WOC...



## User67 (Dec 26, 2008)

I know this is more of a make-up forum. But, I thought it would still be the best place to ask. For the ladies with African American hair, what do use after washing & conditioning it to keep it smooth & soft? If you flat iron your hair, do you use any kind of serum that helps it to get extra straight? My Husband got me a gift certificate for Trade Secret, but they have so many products that I'm not really sure where to start. I have heard good things about Mizzani products, but not sure which product of theirs to choose. Any help would be greatly appreciated ladies! If it helps....I have thick relaxed hair that just gets huge & frizzy when I let it air dry. Thanks!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 26, 2008)

my hair seems about the same texture as yours.  Thick and scary lol.
but i love my hair.

I use Tresemme shampoos/conditioner.. along with pantene relaxed and natural shampoos/conditioner.  After I wash I put in some smoothing cream from Tresemme and the straightening gel also from Tresemme.
Then I use the Organics Olive Oil moisturizing hair lotion all over and as I part and blow dry each section of hair I rub in Organics Jojoba oil root stimulator.

What you could consider from trade secrets is some hard rollers - I try to flat iron my hair once a week then use rollers for the rest of the week to keep my hair straight as the flat iron just ruins your hair.  I am trying to stop using so much heat on my hair and already its doing a lot better.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 26, 2008)

Mizani is a great line. The roseh20 is great but the first ingredient is mineral oil so if that will weigh ur hair down dont use it. 

KPac by Joico is also good. It adds protein but not as much moisture, so it will help rebuild, but this can be heavy also.

The Redken products are really not that great so I dont recommend any of those. 

Matrix is a good line but look for the sleek look products, they are great.

HTH!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 26, 2008)

Nexxus shampoos and conditioners are good products
i believe you can get from Trade Secrets. Its been a long time since i had relaxed hair but the other products i found to be good and can be purchased from Beauty SUpply stores were
Pantene
Triple Silk conditioner 
Cream of Nature shampoo (green/white bottle)
Burts Bees Raspberry shampoo and conditioner. good all natural product and can be purchased from their website or Wallgreens


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 26, 2008)

I know this might not be the place but my daughter are mixed hispanic with jamaican and my oldest hair is wavy but can get really frizzy, what can I use in her hair to get the frizz out? I have tried everything from pantene to treseme products.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 26, 2008)

I actually like Redken stuff. The smooth down line is fab. I have relaxed, non-thick hair! lol 

But I would invest in a hardhat dryer or a conditioner cap. This should help keep your hair mosturized. Kernra is a well received line (I haven't tried it). Joico I hear is also a great line.


----------



## na_pink (Dec 26, 2008)

hmmm what is your hair type ?

ORS products and Pantene (not the WOC line) are both great brands

When i flat iron i use Thermasilk heat something and Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum - my hair doesnt get frizzy til i wash it.

You should get a nice creamy moisturiser for when you airdry - it may still be thick and big but it wouldn't be as frizzy


----------



## na_pink (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I know this might not be the place but my daughter are mixed hispanic with jamaican and my oldest hair is wavy but can get really frizzy, what can I use in her hair to get the frizz out? I have tried everything from pantene to treseme products._

 
jamaican is not a race ... do you mean brown-skinned ?

you need to get products formulated for her hair type and for curly and dry hair. Have you ever tried Kinky Curly Custard (i think that is the name) apparently that has alot of great reviews. You should also check out Miss Jessies Products


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 26, 2008)

I use Paul Mitchell products. I use lavender mint shampoo or shampoo 2 and super strong treatment. I use super skinny serum cuts down on drying time and is excellent for heat protection when flat ironing. I usually wear a roller set called a roller wrap. It can last 2 weeks but I get my hair done weekly.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 26, 2008)

I love Frederic Fekkai products.  My hair is always so soft and smells great. The conditioners are particularly good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

I use mostly Mizani products...

Therma Strengthening Style Serum,  Thermasmooth Shine Extend Anti-Humidity,Therma Guard  Smoothing Serum  

I always put a small amount of Biosilk or Mizani High Gloss Serum on my hair daily....


----------



## amber_j (Dec 27, 2008)

When my hair was relaxed I used the serum from the Organic Root Stimulator range when I used GHD irons on my hair after blowdrying it. You only need a tiny amount, it leaves it soft and non-greasy (but with a lovely sheen), and you don't get that nasty burnt hair smell.

Quick question: I'm African so I always just say I have afro hair (with an adjective such as 'relaxed' or 'natural' for more detail). Is African American hair specifically different from mine? Sorry if that's a silly question, but this is the second post I've seen using that description and I got a bit confused. TIA!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_jamaican is not a race ... do you mean brown-skinned ?

you need to get products formulated for her hair type and for curly and dry hair. Have you ever tried Kinky Curly Custard (i think that is the name) apparently that has alot of great reviews. You should also check out Miss Jessies Products_

 
Do you think she should have said mixed origin? Would she have been able to say Jamaican and Hispanic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If Black people are described (race wise) as African-Americans because of their origin why can't she say Jamaican,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because one of her children's parents originated from Jamaica. I'm not being rude I'm just a little confused and I apologize for jacking this thread.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_When my hair was relaxed I used the serum from the Organic Root Stimulator range when I used GHD irons on my hair after blowdrying it. You only need a tiny amount, it leaves it soft and non-greasy (but with a lovely sheen), and you don't get that nasty burnt hair smell.

Quick question: I'm African so I always just say I have afro hair (with an adjective such as 'relaxed' or 'natural' for more detail). Is African American hair specifically different from mine? Sorry if that's a silly question, but this is the second post I've seen using that description and I got a bit confused. TIA!_

 
It's not a silly question, as you can see from my previous post I too am confused. I guess everybody has a difference of opinion when it comes to race descriptions and hair types. To answer ur question, there is no difference. Afro and Natural all means the same in my book. I think the OP was just letting us know that she is of African-American decent but doesn't neccesarily have natural hair. She might have it relaxed or have used some other type of straightening process.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 27, 2008)

I use Profectiv, Mizani, Keracare, and Design Essentials haircare products.  My hairstylist swears by Jane Carter's Solutions for colored treated haircare.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Adding...I also love Carol's Daughter products as well...


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

I do not like any of Carol's hair care products. They are all too heavy for my hair and seem more for unrelaxed hair or thicker natural hair. Alot of it is beeswax based so seems like a pomade. Just too darn greasy for me. I like my hair light and flowy not weighed down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ My hair is not relaxed...Maybe thats why I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have only tried a couple of her products (Shampoo & conditioner)...expensive and always out of stock everytime I try to find them.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ My hair is not relaxed...Maybe thats why I like it_

 
 That would indeed explain it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have nice hair... in your pics it looks relaxed. Do you flat iron it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ I flat iron it sometimes when it's longer...But when it is short...I just wash it, apply smoothin serum, wrap and tie it in a bandana until it dries...I may have to bump it with the flat iron or curler occasionally...But not everyday ...My hair is so fine if I relaxed it it would probably look like straw or dental floss.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If Black people are described (race wise) as African-Americans because of their origin why can't she say Jamaican..._

 
That is an awesome point.  I never understand why people make such an issue by nationality references.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Do you think she should have said mixed origin? Would she have been able to say Jamaican and Hispanic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If Black people are described (race wise) as African-Americans because of their origin why can't she say Jamaican,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because one of her children's parents originated from Jamaica. I'm not being rude I'm just a little confused and I apologize for jacking this thread._

 
HUGE SECOND!!! i am EXTREMELY confused as to what the issue w/ her saying that her daughters are Jamaican & Hispanic is. . . why should she have said her daughters were "brown-skinned?!?!" half the world is "brown-skinned! (I'm generalizing, here!) "Brown-skinned" can describe anyone from Asians to Latinos to Africans to Caribbeans etc. . . I believe she was correct in identifying her daughter's specific ethnicities rather than just generalizing them as "brown-skinned" or "mixed."  Because mixed children's hair is EXTREMELY varied, but by identifying her daughter's ethnicities, there is a better chance that someone here would have similar hair & be able to identify & help.

I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just trying to understand the confusion. . .

I myself am mixed, Jamaican & Caucasian (50/50) & this is how I ALWAYS identify myself.  I would never refer to myself or my siblings as simply "brown-skinned. . . "that is not a race or an ethnicity either. . . "mixed, biracial, or multiracial" is as far as I will generalize, but there again, these terms are so broad that I usually specify exactly what I am.

Just my personal thoughts & opinions. . . feel free to disagree, but as a "mixed" woman, I feel that I have at least some experience on this issue/ topic.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Dec 28, 2008)

As for hair products i use. . . well i haven't found my HG products yet - I am constantly searching for something to quench my super dry, bushy, kinky hair! lol

I do like Cream of Nature shampoos & Suave conditioners. . . I have tried everything from Carol's Daughter to Nexxus to Lush to Curls products to name a few. . . the problem i've had w/ most higher end products is the fact that I have SO MUCH hair that I have to use about HALF the bottle every day just to condition! & being on a college student's budget, I can't very well afford to pay $20 on a conditioner that is gonna last me a couple of days max!  Suave & VO5 conditioners actually work better than most of the HE ones i've tried. . . 

and Carol's Daughters products that I've tried did NOTHING for my hair. . . the Tui detangling leave-in left it crispy & the Tui butter is too heavy even for my thick hair. . . but I have heard good things about the Hair Milk, so I think I'll try that next!


----------



## User67 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_HUGE SECOND!!! i am EXTREMELY confused as to what the issue w/ her saying that her daughters are Jamaican & Hispanic is. . . why should she have said her daughters were "brown-skinned?!?!" half the world is "brown-skinned! (I'm generalizing, here!) "Brown-skinned" can describe anyone from Asians to Latinos to Africans to Caribbeans etc. . . I believe she was correct in identifying her daughter's specific ethnicities rather than just generalizing them as "brown-skinned" or "mixed."  Because mixed children's hair is EXTREMELY varied, but by identifying her daughter's ethnicities, there is a better chance that someone here would have similar hair & be able to identify & help.

I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just trying to understand the confusion. . .

I myself am mixed, Jamaican & Caucasian (50/50) & this is how I ALWAYS identify myself.  I would never refer to myself or my siblings as simply "brown-skinned. . . "that is not a race or an ethnicity either. . . "mixed, biracial, or multiracial" is as far as I will generalize, but there again, these terms are so broad that I usually specify exactly what I am.

Just my personal thoughts & opinions. . . feel free to disagree, but as a "mixed" woman, I feel that I have at least some experience on this issue/ topic.










_

 
I totally agree with you. I don't understand what the issue was/is either. I'm also a "mixed" woman (black, irish, cherokee) & when describing my race that is what I say. Brown skinned could be so many different races. I would really like to know why she had a problem with her describing her daughter the way she did.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

ok I'm have natural hair (which means no chemicals added)...heres just a tiny section of the back of my head *my hair gets extremely BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but its tiny  bit damped *air drying*):





any products that works for my coily/kinky hairtype is anything with a cream consistency to tame my curl patterns (I perfer organic products, but you know how that goes).

with no product in it ..this is how it drys..so frizzy and shrinks!!:




massive shrinkage




I'm on a forum that helps with hairtyping(your hair pattern) and how to take care of your hair etc.

similar hair to her ..her hair bigness is my inspiration lol:


----------



## lovesong (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love Frederic Fekkai products.  My hair is always so soft and smells great. The conditioners are particularly good._

 
I use his hair care line and I swear by this stuff!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 28, 2008)

I rushed in here all eager to help, then realized I don't know jack about relaxed hair


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 28, 2008)

At the salon they use Mizani in my hair, and at home I use Aveda but I'm thinking of switching to Aphogee lol; I also like Nexxus Botancial Oil (I know it's just an expensive oil blend but I pay for the convienience!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I rushed in here all eager to help, then realized I don't know jack about relaxed hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Motions(you can get it at Walmart or beauty supply stores) hair products and Redken 
Tresemme made my hair feel like straw, and it felt so dry.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I rushed in here all eager to help, then realized I don't know jack about relaxed hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too...I have bowed out gracefully!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That is an awesome point.  I never understand why people make such an issue by nationality references._

 

I think the reason sister girl pointed this out is because of the fact "Jamaican" isn't a race.. We're supposed to "assume" I guess that when you say "Jamaican" it automatically means black. But there are many races of jamaicans. Indians, Chinese, Whites.....
Just like there are many races of most nationalities

For instance

YouTube - [F] IM REALLY JAMAICAN

OR
YouTube - The Melting Pot of Jamaica!! (Row like a boat!)


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well the reason I said jamaican was really because her father family is mixed with so many races that I really don't know where to start. He's got black, indian, white, spanish and god knows what else. He's family comes in all different colors of the rainbow with many different hair textures. So I had said Jamaican knowing that there are many Jamaicans that are multi races and maybe some one would have some good suggestions. 

I really don't know what the big deal was.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 28, 2008)

i don't think anyone was offended probably confused though.....

Most americans don't know much about the racial make-up of places outside the U.S. so when you said mixed that threw a few people for a loop...

no harm no foul

YouTube - Jamaican Paleface by Tony Hendriks


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ My hair is not relaxed...Maybe thats why I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have only tried a couple of her products (Shampoo & conditioner)...expensive and always out of stock everytime I try to find them._

 
*Just to chime in, my hair is also not relaxed, but I very much dislike the Carol's Daughter line.  Same goes for Miss Jessie's.  For me (and a lot of other ladies I know with natural hair), finding products that I like and that work for my specific needs (i.e. moisturizing)  is truly an ongoing journey.*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 29, 2008)

My hair is not relaxed either. I sometimes use Elasta QP in my hair to deminish my dry scalp or sometimes I will use the Pink lotion for my hair.


----------



## na_pink (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That is an awesome point.  I never understand why people make such an issue by nationality references._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Do you think she should have said mixed origin? Would she have been able to say Jamaican and Hispanic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If Black people are described (race wise) as African-Americans because of their origin why can't she say Jamaican,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because one of her children's parents originated from Jamaica. I'm not being rude I'm just a little confused and I apologize for jacking this thread._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I totally agree with you. I don't understand what the issue was/is either. I'm also a "mixed" woman (black, irish, cherokee) & when describing my race that is what I say. Brown skinned could be so many different races. I would really like to know why she had a problem with her describing her daughter the way she did._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_HUGE SECOND!!! i am EXTREMELY confused as to what the issue w/ her saying that her daughters are Jamaican & Hispanic is. . . why should she have said her daughters were "brown-skinned?!?!" half the world is "brown-skinned! (I'm generalizing, here!) "Brown-skinned" can describe anyone from Asians to Latinos to Africans to Caribbeans etc. . . I believe she was correct in identifying her daughter's specific ethnicities rather than just generalizing them as "brown-skinned" or "mixed."  Because mixed children's hair is EXTREMELY varied, but by identifying her daughter's ethnicities, there is a better chance that someone here would have similar hair & be able to identify & help.

I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just trying to understand the confusion. . .

I myself am mixed, Jamaican & Caucasian (50/50) & this is how I ALWAYS identify myself.  I would never refer to myself or my siblings as simply *"brown-skinned. . . "that is not a race or an ethnicity either. . . "mixed, biracial, or *multiracial" is as far as I will generalize, but there again, these terms are so broad that I usually specify exactly what I am.

Just my personal thoughts & opinions. . . feel free to disagree, but as a "mixed" woman, I feel that I have at least some experience on this issue/ topic.










_

 
you ALL apparently have misunderstood what I was saying. I was trying to understand her hairtype and saying Jamaican just made me think about the country not about her race, she could have been anything from Brown, white , chinese , indian  anything. So if she was white and hispanic that means I could have in no way given her my advice considering Im not familiar with type 1-2 hair

JamaicanDvia - being mixed (and therefore having experience) has nothing to do with this discussion. I do not think any smart person from the Caribbean would say Jamaican , Trinidadian, St. Lucian or Barbadian when asked their race. Because those are nationalities not race

Im not really one to say someone is black or white, i say brown ..so i can understand how some of you misunderstood me when i stated that.When asked my ethnicity i do not say im black - because i do not look like tar, nor do I say African American - because im not from America nor Africa . Im from the Caribbean (having said that , now you all can jump on me)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^ My 2Cents.....I think since this was a WOC thread we could all assume she was a woman of color or "brown-skinned" as you put it...However, my only eyebrow raise was, Why was it even necessary to point out the fact that being Jamaican was not a race? I guess I didn't see how that point had any relevance to this topic? I am by no means jumping on you, nor was I offended....I just think maybe this is where the misunderstanding took place...Just trying to understand why the comment was even necessary....Because a lot of people are born from multi descendant/cultures/race....and it does make a difference in skin tone, hair texture etc... I am one of those all mixed up folks!!


----------



## d n d (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ My 2Cents.....I think since this was a WOC thread we could all assume she was a woman of color or "brown-skinned" as you put it...However, my only eyebrow raise was, Why was it even necessary to point out the fact that being Jamaican was not a race? I guess I didn't see how that point had any relevance to this topic? I am by no means jumping on you, nor was I offended....I just think maybe this is where the misunderstanding took place...Just trying to understand why the comment was even necessary....Because a lot of people are born from multi descendant/cultures/race....and it does make a difference in skin tone, hair texture etc... I am one of those all mixed up folks!!_

 

I agree.   I think we get so analytical about these type of things. For example, we have taken a light hearted topic such as hair care and turned into something way more intense for a hair forum... not to discount the topic because it is very important!


And oh yeah, I have used many brands.  Hawaian Silky, Motions, Nexxus, Organic Root Stimulator, Mizani, and now Im back to Aphogee.  Mizani shampoo/conditioner left my hair a little weighed down.  I recently started using the Aphogee line again and my hair seems dry.  I do like the Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayo, it really is a great conditioner and make the hair strong with continued use.


----------



## na_pink (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ My 2Cents.....I think since this was a WOC thread we could all assume she was a woman of color or "brown-skinned" as you put it...However, my only eyebrow raise was, *Why was it even necessary to point out the fact that being Jamaican was not a race?* I guess I didn't see how that point had any relevance to this topic? I am by no means jumping on you, nor was I offended....I just think maybe this is where the misunderstanding took place...Just trying to understand why the comment was even necessary....Because a lot of people are born from multi descendant/cultures/race....and it does make a difference in skin tone, hair texture etc... I am one of those all mixed up folks!!_

 
...is jamaican a race ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_...is jamaican a race ?_

 
Is it relevant to this topic? Is brown-skinned a race?


----------



## na_pink (Dec 29, 2008)

is black a race ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ This is a hair thread...so honestly I am not going to go back and forth on a race issue with you....I was merely stating why people did not understand your comment....This is not a topic that is up for debate for me...If she wants to say she is Jamaican, brown-skinned, black or purple, she has every right to...No laws were broken.


----------



## na_pink (Dec 29, 2008)

exactly and i broke no law in saying Jamaican is not a race , as far as I do know i did try to give advice on the hair issue.. or maybe my "statement" was so shocking and offensive noone realised


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Meanwhile back at the ranch, NYLA, what hair products did u decide on?


----------



## carandru (Dec 29, 2008)

oh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at the hijacking of this thread to discuss man made social constructs that have no relevance to this thread other than possibly describing one's hairtype.

Anywho,  I haven't had relaxed hair for ummmm over 3 years now and I can't really remember what in the world I used prior to then.  But I will try 

I know creme of nature shampoos and conditioners were alwasy a big hit w/ me.  I also used the hair mayonaise (the kind that you get from sally's, can't remember the brand name now), infusium 23 leave in conditioner, and pantene pro v shampoos and conditioners.  

As far as styling went, I would try not to put a lot of products on my hair.  So, often I just used some type of heat protectant like FHI hot sauce (still use this stuff) and a couple of drops of almond oil when I put heat on my hair.  Other than that, i would do roller sets w/ motions foaming setting lotions or just wrap my hair w/ the leave-in conditioner and sit under a hooded dryer. 

Now, I use creme of nature shampoo (red and white bottle), matrix color.smart shampoo, pantene for colored women moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (moisturizing and color-treated), matrix curl.life intense conditioner (LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS STUFF... I would suggest you ebay it or find it on sale at a local salon).

I also have been using the carol's daughter tui shampoo and hair smoothie for the past 3 weeks or so.  I like it so far, but for the price I probably wouldn't purchase again.  My main gripe is w/ the conditioner as it is not slippery enough for me.  I have to use a really thick and really slippery conditioner when I wash my hair as it's pretty much the only time I comb my hair out.  With the tui smoothie, I have to add a bit of a different conditioner to achieve that.


----------



## User67 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Meanwhile back at the ranch, NYLA, what hair products did u decide on?_

 
LOL! Well, I was actually pretty disappointed in what my local Trade Secret had to offer. A lot of the things mentioned here, they either don't carry or didn't have. I ended up getting Biosilk Smoothing Balm & a protein treatment for my nails. I have always liked their Silk Therapy shine serum, so I decided that I would give this a try. I made a list of a lot of the products mentioned here though, so I can check them out when I go to a beauty supply that carries more brands for ethnic hair. Thanks so much everyone for all the great suggestions! I'll let you know how this Biosilk stuff works out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ Let me know how you like those...Because I have only used the Biosilk Serum (LOVE)  and have been dying to try the rest of their products but didn't want to spend the money and be disappointed.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I agree. I think we get so analytical about these type of things. For example, we have taken a light hearted topic such as hair care and turned into something way more intense for a hair forum... not to discount the topic because it is very important!


And oh yeah, I have used many brands. Hawaian Silky, Motions, Nexxus, Organic Root Stimulator, Mizani, and now Im back to Aphogee. Mizani shampoo/conditioner left my hair a little weighed down. *I recently started using the Aphogee line again and my hair seems dry*. I do like the Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayo, it really is a great conditioner and make the hair strong with continued use._

 
Is that due to the protein content, what products do use from the range...just asking because I've heard this before.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Is that due to the protein content, what products do use from the range...just asking because I've heard this before._

 
I think so. I used the Aphogee hair treatment some odd years ago and my hair started to get so hard and brittle and my stylist advised me to stop using it.


----------



## joshari (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Do you think she should have said mixed origin? Would she have been able to say Jamaican and Hispanic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If Black people are described (race wise) as African-Americans because of their origin why can't she say Jamaican,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because one of her children's parents originated from Jamaica. I'm not being rude I'm just a little confused and I apologize for jacking this thread._

 
The term African American refers to a race/ethnicity as well as nationality.  Jamaican on the other hand refers to a nationality.  I am Jamaican/Guyanese, but saying that tells you where I am from in terms of backgroud, but it doesn't tell you that it is actually Portugese (white) guyanese, Chinese Jamaican and black Jamaican that I am mixed with.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

My sister said Aphogee made her hair feel very hard and extremely dry...But I have never tried it...My hair is so super dry ..... It drinks up anything I put in it...


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





My sister said Aphogee made her hair feel very hard and extremely dry...But I have never tried it...My hair is so super dry ..... It drinks up anything I put in it..._

 
Umm... so .. yeah, Aphogee gets 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 from me. I think its to harsh on your hair.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 29, 2008)

My hair is relaxed, and I use Nexxus shampoo and conditioner.  My hair is thick and healthy.  I use Cantu leave in conditioner, and it is the best leave in I have tried.  I don't recommend Carol's Daughter products (I've only tried the hair milk and the hair butter or something like that) because I think they are too expensive, too heavy for my hair, and didn't condition or do what the products were advertised for.

Additionally, I think we as African American women do not wash our hair as often as we should.  People at school always acted like I was crazy that I washed my hair every other day, but were constantly complimenting on it.  Whenever I told them that washing it more often and where you go to get it done was one of the main reasons, they, again, acted like I was crazy.  Hair is just like any other part of your body and needs to be cleaned frequently.  Just think about how much your hair is exposed to everyday - pollution, smoke, dirt, etc.  You wouldn't go two weeks without showering would you?  Well, I hope not.  

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I just hate that we think only Cacuasian women can wash their hair more than once a week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

I normally washed my hair 3-4x a week and it dried it out so bad it was like straw. My hairdresser who is white but specializes in ethnic hair has totally gotten my hair in it's best condition ever over the past 4 years....He said he does not even recommend anyone no matter the race wash there hair but 1-2 times a week at most unless it is super oily. I wash only 1-2 a wk now dependng on my activity.  My Mom and sister wash their hair every 2 weeks and I would die for my hair to be in the same condition as theirs....But I can't go that long....

This is a good site for info on Ethnic  hair Black Hair Care Tips, Style and FAQs


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

I shampoo my hair 2x a week. Trust me if I don't my scalp will start to attack if I don't.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think my main thing is having friends doing things that do not work for them.  I was/am always annoyed when someone asks me what I use on my hair, where I get it done, or what products I use, etc., but then not listening to the advice.  Don't ask me and then act like the suggestion is crazy.  (I mainly get this when I tell people that I get my relaxers done at JCPenneys.)  If washing your hair once every two weeks, etc. leaves it dry and brittle, then why not try what I am suggesting?

I have heard about washing your hair less often, but I just cannot do it.  I just feel a distinct difference in my hair when it hasn't been washed in a few days.  I guess it is about doing what works for your hair.  

Again, sorry for the rant about my friends.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_I think my main thing is having friends doing things that do not work for them. I was/am always annoyed when someone asks me what I use on my hair, where I get it done, or what products I use, etc., but then not listening to the advice. Don't ask me and then act like the suggestion is crazy. (I mainly get this when I tell people that I get my relaxers done at JCPenneys.) If washing your hair once every two weeks, etc. leaves it dry and brittle, then why not try what I am suggesting?

I have heard about washing your hair less often, but I just cannot do it. I just feel a distinct difference in my hair when it hasn't been washed in a few days. I guess it is about doing what works for your hair. 

Again, sorry for the rant about my friends._

 

When I lived in Ohio I got my hair done every week at JCP...I loved my hairdresser....


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_I think my main thing is having friends doing things that do not work for them.  I was/am always annoyed when someone asks me what I use on my hair, where I get it done, or what products I use, etc., but then not listening to the advice.  Don't ask me and then act like the suggestion is crazy.  *(I mainly get this when I tell people that I get my relaxers done at JCPenneys.)*  If washing your hair once every two weeks, etc. leaves it dry and brittle, then why not try what I am suggesting?

I have heard about washing your hair less often, but I just cannot do it.  I just feel a distinct difference in my hair when it hasn't been washed in a few days.  I guess it is about doing what works for your hair.  

Again, sorry for the rant about my friends._

 
*I totally understand where you're coming from!  Also, my D gets her relaxers and cuts done at a Penneys salon and, let me tell you, her hair has never been healthier or looked better, it is to die for (her stylist uses Affirm relaxers on her)!  She has a Latina stylist who is absolutely the bomb so no, I'm not mad at Penneys at all!  *


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^ I heard Affirm is one of the best perms ever... Does she use any of their other products, if so are they good?....I have only had my hair permed 1x and had to have it all cut off after so that was my forst and last experience with perms...My last two hairdressers will not perm my hair if I paid them to.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have used Dudley (which JCPenney where I live stopped using a few years ago), Affirm, and Mizani.  Truthfully, I get the same result using any of the products.  I think my stylists said that she prefers to use Affirm, so I wanted her to use what she worked best with.

And, seriously, WOC, give Penney's a try.  I rarely, if ever, have to wait past my appointment time, you know what products they are using, the prices are reasonable, and you can often get a discount on their relaxers.  I could go on and on.


----------



## na_pink (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_My hair is relaxed, and I use Nexxus shampoo and conditioner.  My hair is thick and healthy.  I use Cantu leave in conditioner, and it is the best leave in I have tried.  I don't recommend Carol's Daughter products (I've only tried the hair milk and the hair butter or something like that) because I think they are too expensive, too heavy for my hair, and didn't condition or do what the products were advertised for.

Additionally, I think we as African American women do not wash our hair as often as we should.  People at school always acted like I was crazy that I washed my hair every other day, but were constantly complimenting on it.  Whenever I told them that washing it more often and where you go to get it done was one of the main reasons, they, again, acted like I was crazy.  Hair is just like any other part of your body and needs to be cleaned frequently.  Just think about how much your hair is exposed to everyday - pollution, smoke, dirt, etc.  You wouldn't go two weeks without showering would you?  Well, I hope not.  

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I just hate that we think only Cacuasian women can wash their hair more than once a week._

 
every other day IS alot , but think about it .. if you you dont know how to take care of your hair and you wash it that often you are going to end up with a hot mess (not you - but the persons commenting on it). I think they key to washing your hair that often is using the right shampoos and conditioners and also adding the moisture you just lost back into your hair strands

i think Carol's Daughter products contain beeswax which is really too heavy for fine hair (or hair period). We should avoid anything with mineral oil , petroleum or lanolin which clog pores and coats the strands of the hair


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ I agree...Thank God I have wash and go short hair right now and I don't have to do much to it when it's this length....

adding and Alcohol.....Most wrap lotions that have alcohol in them are so hard on the tresses


----------



## na_pink (Dec 30, 2008)

yeh alcohol is awful - it dries out the hair to some nastiness . There is another ingredient too but i cant remember it - its on the tip of my tongue

I think the shorter the hair the easier it is to wash often. When i had neck length hair or shorter i would wash every three days ... now that it is to the middle of my back i dread washing it - but i can def. see the effect not washing as often is taking on my hair. But its ridiculous to deal with at this length - and i just dont have the time


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Additionally, I think we as African American women do not wash our hair as often as we should. People at school always acted like I was crazy that I washed my hair every other day, but were constantly complimenting on it. Whenever I told them that washing it more often and where you go to get it done was one of the main reasons, they, again, acted like I was crazy. Hair is just like any other part of your body and needs to be cleaned frequently. Just think about how much your hair is exposed to everyday - pollution, smoke, dirt, etc. You wouldn't go two weeks without showering would you? Well, I hope not. 

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I just hate that we think only Cacuasian women can wash their hair more than once a week._

 
What are you setting your hair with each time you wash?

I was my hair once a week and I blow out my hair.  Still haven't mastered the hard rollers on wet hair.  If I blew it out 3x per week i'd have none left.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joshari* 

 
_The term African American refers to a race/ethnicity as well as nationality. Jamaican on the other hand refers to a nationality. I am Jamaican/Guyanese, but saying that tells you where I am from in terms of backgroud, but it doesn't tell you that it is actually Portugese (white) guyanese, Chinese Jamaican and black Jamaican that I am mixed with._

 
I think this is what na meant by her original comment and I agree with the both of you. i concurrrr


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not even going to respond to the comments that took this post off topic b/c CLEARLY everyone has their own opinions on how to label themselves & what is race or ethnicity, etc, & people are going to interpret comments to mean different things based on personal experience. . . whatever. . .I think the only thing that is important is that we all know who we are & however each person decides to identify him/herself based on race/ethnicity/heritage/origin/whatever, is up to him or her & no one else should question that. 

Anyway, back on topic, I've recently been hearing some good things about Cantu products & i'm dying to try some! If i'm not mistaken i believe these can be purchased at the drugstore?

Also, despite all the spreads in ethnic magazines & celeb-endorsement & supposed rave reviews, I have rarely heard great things about Carol's Daughter's products, which kind of surprises me.  The concept seems great, & i'm sure it works for some people, perhaps a lot, but the general concensus of every hair care forum I've ever been on, as well as many Black bloggers seems to think that CD's products are overrated.  I really wanted to like her products, but they just did nothing for my hair!

Which makes me hesitant to try the even pricier Miss Jessie's products. . . hmmm


----------



## User67 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_My hair is relaxed, and I use Nexxus shampoo and conditioner.  My hair is thick and healthy.  I use Cantu leave in conditioner, and it is the best leave in I have tried.  I don't recommend Carol's Daughter products (I've only tried the hair milk and the hair butter or something like that) because I think they are too expensive, too heavy for my hair, and didn't condition or do what the products were advertised for.

Additionally, I think we as African American women do not wash our hair as often as we should.  People at school always acted like I was crazy that I washed my hair every other day, but were constantly complimenting on it.  Whenever I told them that washing it more often and where you go to get it done was one of the main reasons, they, again, acted like I was crazy.  Hair is just like any other part of your body and needs to be cleaned frequently.  Just think about how much your hair is exposed to everyday - pollution, smoke, dirt, etc.  You wouldn't go two weeks without showering would you?  Well, I hope not.  

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I just hate that we think only Cacuasian women can wash their hair more than once a week._

 
I think if you have AA hair & it can hold up to be washed that often that's great. But, I think if I washed my hair that much it would dry up & fall out. I wash my hair once a week, but I really take my time & scrub it good so that's it's squeaky clean.


----------



## User67 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_Anyway, back on topic, I've recently been hearing some good things about Cantu products & i'm dying to try some! If i'm not mistaken i believe these can be purchased at the drugstore?_

 
This really peaks my interest! I just looked up their website & it looks like they have some really nice reasonable priced products. I am a total Walmart junkie, so next time I am there I will check out their stuff!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm learning so much from this thread! I rarely talk about hair with my family and WOC friends - it's just something we get on with. But it's been fascinating reading about all your experiences and recommendations. Thanks to Nyla2120 (the OP) for starting this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I just need to find a Specktrette in the UK with natural afro hair...


----------



## carandru (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I think if you have AA hair & it can hold up to be washed that often that's great. But, I think if I washed my hair that much it would dry up & fall out. I wash my hair once a week, but I really take my time & scrub it good so that's it's squeaky clean._

 

Back when I had a relaxer, I washed my hair twice a week.  I would wash/deep condition on sundays and wash/condition on wed/thurs.  I had layered shoulder length hair then, so it didn't take much time.  Additionally, I was involved in a bunch of physical activities, so if I didn't wash my hair that much it would be nasty.  My hair was super shiny, bouncy, and so healthy back then, lol.

Now I wash my hair about once a week.  I would love to go back o twice a week, but 1) it takes way to long for me to comb through this mess and 2) my hair seems drier now that I'm natural.  I don't want my hair looking like straw when I do straighten it out.

Overall, I do feel washing it more often is better, but as stated eariler, only if you have the right products.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I heard Affirm is one of the best perms ever... Does she use any of their other products, if so are they good?_

 
She doesn't use any of the Affirm products (don't think there's any reason why, just doesn't.).  She does use some Keracare, Mizani and Biosilk stuff.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This really peaks my interest! I just looked up their website & it looks like they have some really nice reasonable priced products. I am a total Walmart junkie, so next time I am there I will check out their stuff!_

 

I just bought this Flat Iron Spray by Cantu at Walmart ....When I try it I will let you guys know what I think...


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 30, 2008)

I as a person from Jamaica who is also of Cuban descent agree you all bcuz as a Jamaican when i hear the term "Jamaican" it can mean a plethora of things...u cud be of black, mixed, white, chinese, indian (east indian), syrian, etc descent. As our motto says "Out of many one people" when u say Jamaican it can imply any race to me (not just black) as I grew up there and have friends belonging to all of the mentioned racial groups. As for Hispanic, that itself is not a race either, as it can include everything from black, to indio (Native Indian), mixed, to white...so being hispanic is not a race as there are many racial groups included under the the VERY general term Hispanic...so any mix really cud result from someone of "Jamaican" and "Hispanic" heritage


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh btw what i use in my hair when I actually do straighten it are: the regular Pantene Pro-V 2-in-1 Daily moisture shampoo & conditioner (the ones for WOC is horrible) and a Dark and Lovely tub of conditioner (pink top, yellow container). Then I use the Nexxus heat protectant spray and a bit of Biosilk...the Biosilk is amazing, but only use a small amt, it will leave your hair smooth and shiny but NOT greasy so your hair will be able to move
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh my hair is relaxed and thick and gets super puffy when I let it airdry which is almost all the time, so I have come to embrace the puffiness lol


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello!

I'm relaxed and have been for most of my life.  I use Aphogee products alot and I think the products have helped me maintain my tresses and keep them strong as I grew my hair out (I have thick hair that falls midback).  It just a matter of balancing the protein in those products w/ moisture so that your hair dosent dry out.  

The main staple products that I use are...

Creme of Nature Shampoo
Pantene Relaxed and Natural mask or Silicon Mix as a deep conditioner
ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer as my daily moisturizer 
Extra Virgin Coconut Oil for my scalp and ends
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor as a pre-treatment
Aphogee Intensive (the hard stinky formula) as a treatment before a relaxer...I only use it every 2 months 

Of course I like to change it up a little, but these products work for me.  

I also limit the use of heat on my hair and I tend to wash it at least twice a week and then pull in into a bun.  I do own a hood dryer and I give my hair a deep conditioning treatment every week.  I think that is the best thing for relaxed hair....moisture and protein.


----------



## joshari (Dec 30, 2008)

Seriously, my family has this joke about my hair.  They always said that when God was handing out hair I must have thought he said care and I told him to give me plenty.

My hair seriously caused nightmares for my family growing up and it still causes nightmares for me and every hair dresser I have ever met.  

My hair is so thick and long it is not even funny.  I could never even think about washing it more than once a week.  It simply takes too much energy to deal with it.  It takes over an hour to blow it dry, and that is not even blowing it dry straight or anything.

I use herbal essences on my hair and I also use a dry shampoo during the week.  I am not a big product person when it comes to hair.  I like my hair to be long and flowing and not lie flat in one place. So other than a little serum on the ends of my hair for shine, I don't really use anything else.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_What are you setting your hair with each time you wash?

I was my hair once a week and I blow out my hair. Still haven't mastered the hard rollers on wet hair. If I blew it out 3x per week i'd have none left._

 


I actually do not set my hair. My hair care rountine is pretty simple (to me anyway). After I get out of the shower, I towel dry it very briefly. Then I slap on some Cantu leave in conditioner. As I mentioned earlier, it is the best leave in I have tried on my hair. I then comb through it. And then blow dry it using a paddle brush. Probably takes me about 15 minutes. I lucked upon a great hair dryer at Big Lots that was sold by Fabio of all people. Then, I use Proclaim gloss to protect it from the flat iron and for shine. I just use the flat iron to give it a slight bump.

I've tried sleeping with rollers in, but it gives me a headache. And, sadly, I am too lazy to even put on a night cap. Pitiful, I know.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_
Anyway, back on topic, I've recently been hearing some good things about Cantu products & i'm dying to try some! If i'm not mistaken i believe these can be purchased at the drugstore?_

 
yup at Wal-Mart/Target

Please don't use Luster's Pink Lotion on your hair. It is full of fillers and bad crap.


----------



## calbear (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_
Also, despite all the spreads in ethnic magazines & celeb-endorsement & supposed rave reviews, I have rarely heard great things about Carol's Daughter's products, which kind of surprises me.  The concept seems great, & i'm sure it works for some people, perhaps a lot, but the general concensus of every hair care forum I've ever been on, as well as many Black bloggers seems to think that CD's products are overrated.  I really wanted to like her products, but they just did nothing for my hair!_

 
I will only jump in this thread to say that CD products got most of their raves when it was a small production out of the kitchen.  The ingredients were supposedly better and more natural.  But as fame and money and endorsements came - she had to start adding fillers and things to make the product last longer on the shelves.


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 31, 2008)

The sociologist in me wants to comment on the race/ethnicity discussion but I won't! *_cough*_ there is a difference between race, ethnicity and nationality..
*_moving along*_

Almost natural (about 90% there)and I use Aubrey Organics (Honeysuckle Rose and White Camellia).


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_yup at Wal-Mart/Target

Please don't use Luster's Pink Lotion on your hair. *It is full of fillers and bad crap.*_

 


IA
I personally stay away from hair products that contain mineral oil, petroleum, sulfates or cones (they build up on my hair and make my hair soft while wet but hard like straw when dry).


----------



## YLQ (Jan 2, 2009)

*de-lurking* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well this looks like a good thread for my cherry poppin.  

My hair is texlaxed (relaxed with some kank) and I do a full wash and DC once a week and a couple of CO washes after workouts. I *flove* conditioner! 

I am moving away from shampoos with sulfates. Currently using Peppermint Castille soap and Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo (love em both). For CO washing I use Herbal Essences, Suave Professionals Humectant, Aussie Moist or Tresemme. 

To DC, I use Nexxus Humectress, ORS Replenishing, Elasta QP DPR-11, Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, AtOne Botanicals Reconstructor  or Motions Moisture Plus. 

I love leave-in sprays and creams and have 5 sprays and 7 creams  in current rotation(PJ, where?!). I always seal my moisturizer with an oil, usually Vatika or coconut. My hair is protein sensitive, so I limit my use of protein products. Actually I am moving away from commercial proteins and using eggs and yogurt, they are honestly the best protein treatments I have ever used. I also stay away from mineral oil and petroleum laden leave-ins. Did I mention I *effin*





 conditioner? 

BTW, kank = kink in country grammar. I'm from Arkansas. 

My 1st post,


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 2, 2009)

I've tried it all! My hair is relaxed and color treated, has been for at 15 years. I tried Aphogee based on a rec from a friend and it RUINED my hair! It is way too harsh! Now Im using a combination of Keracare (shampoo/conditioner/styling products) and Mizani(relaxer and treatments) products both lines are awesome! I need recs for my daughters hair though.  Our texture is different so Im at a loss. Her hair is CRAZY thick, extremely dry(I mean to the point that water just beads off of it, her hair wont even get wet!), and very tightly curled (ringlets) any suggestions?


----------



## renee604 (Jan 2, 2009)

I usually wash my hair once a week, but if I notice my hair is a bit dry during the week, I'll do a CO wash. I use a Dove shampoo for dry hair and Proclaim Olive Oil conditioner for CO washes. Nexxus conditioner for deep conditioning and and AG Light for regular conditioning. I also use a cholesterol conditioner every two weeks and Joico K pac every month. To maintain healthy hair, it also helps to have a good hair cut ad to get regular trims to get rid of damaged ends


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure everyone knows (I didn't until my dr told me )that drinking lots of water and healthy eating helps aid in healthy hair growth and sheen.


----------



## User67 (Jan 6, 2009)

I found some Cantu products the other day while I was in a beauty supply shop. They didn't have the full line & I have yet to find the full line anywhere. But, they did have the Shea Butter Super Shine Hair Silk. I used some on my hair today after flat ironing it & so far I really like it. It smells amazing & it added a nice gloss to my hair & got rid of the frizz without weighing it down. It's a little on the thicker side, so I want to see how my hair is after a few days. I want to make sure it doesn't start looking greasy & heavy before I know if this products deserves a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you updated!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

^ yeah I have to go to 2-3 different stores to get most of the items I want...My Walmart here carries a very small selection of it..


----------



## HerShe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I've tried it all! My hair is relaxed and color treated, has been for at 15 years. I tried Aphogee based on a rec from a friend and it RUINED my hair! It is way too harsh! Now Im using a combination of Keracare (shampoo/conditioner/styling products) and Mizani(relaxer and treatments) products both lines are awesome! I need recs for my daughters hair though.  Our texture is different so Im at a loss. Her hair is CRAZY thick, extremely dry(I mean to the point that water just beads off of it, her hair wont even get wet!), and very tightly curled (ringlets) any suggestions?_

 

I am sorry about what Aphogee did to your hair what your friend shouldve told you was that its a protein based line and the only moisturizer they have is there balancing moisturizer. The first thing you should know about black hair is how to maintain your moisture protein balance. I LOVE taking care of my hair and skin then makeup anyday.

As far as hair products that I use, I dont use Shampoo the only time I do is when I clarify which is once a month and 2 days prior to relaxing. I co-wash 95% of the time, deep condition and moisturize my hair always. I use Kenra, Lustrasilk, various oils and Herbal Essences.


----------



## 1984antoinette (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi guys. i've never really commented on specktra before but anyways..... I've tried so many hair products on my hair over the past few years as i like to blow dry,straighten and colour my hair(i'm mixed white/black btw) I must say that my two favourite brands are  KMS california( the moistrepair range). They do so many ranges i'm sure you will find something for your hair type. I also like MIZANI.
I used to use the moistrepair treatment every 2 weeks and my hair texture changed so much, my hair tended to get really fizzy and dry but using the treatment and leave in conditioner made it so easy to manage and looked really healthy too. Having said that i am currently using MIZANI products. OMG i have invested in like 6 products, i love it so much. At the moment i use the; fulfyl shampoo and conditioner, treatment(every 2-3 weeks) the spradiance high gloss serum (can't live w/o this, use it on my hair straight or curly) and the thermastrength lotion before i blow dry it.
I really recommend the the thermastrength lotion and the serum as they prevent the hair from losing moisture from heat processing, they don't have a greasy build up either so you probably don't have to wash your hair so often.

hope this helps.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny you should mention Mizani, as I just received an email about their new Moisturfusion in-salon treatment and at home products.  Sounds really intriguing.  Maybe it's something you guys across the pond have already had available?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1984antoinette* 

 
_Hi guys. i've never really commented on specktra before but anyways..... I've tried so many hair products on my hair over the past few years as i like to blow dry,straighten and colour my hair(i'm mixed white/black btw) I must say that my two favourite brands are  KMS california( the moistrepair range). They do so many ranges i'm sure you will find something for your hair type. I also like MIZANI.
I used to use the moistrepair treatment every 2 weeks and my hair texture changed so much, my hair tended to get really fizzy and dry but using the treatment and leave in conditioner made it so easy to manage and looked really healthy too. Having said that i am currently using MIZANI products. OMG i have invested in like 6 products, i love it so much. At the moment i use the; fulfyl shampoo and conditioner, treatment(every 2-3 weeks) the spradiance high gloss serum (can't live w/o this, use it on my hair straight or curly) and the thermastrength lotion before i blow dry it.
I really recommend the the thermastrength lotion and the serum as they prevent the hair from losing moisture from heat processing, they don't have a greasy build up either so you probably don't have to wash your hair so often.

hope this helps._


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 2, 2009)

i stopped relaxing my hair about a year ago.. it was just unecessary for me =/ ( i used to use Just for Me Regular.. its a childrens one)

i switch my shampoo all the time lol i still havent found anything i love, so at the moment i'm using Dove
i use Olive Oil conditioner once a week ( leave that in for 1-2 hours! )

& i've stopped using so many heavy products in my hair.. 

i use Lee Stafford heat protecter, work a lil Tigi serum through ( mainly on the ends )

and through out the week i might use Lee Stafford shine spray and Batiste dry shampoo ( i HATE my hair being greasy!!! )


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 2, 2009)

ok scratch pantene. I am in love with organic root stimulator Olive oil shampoo, replenishing conditioner and their styling products-- the olive oil lotion and jojoba grease.  Whenever I use the jojoba grease my scalp gets tingley and it the hair grows so fast.  
I have never had softness after washing my hair like i have when i use the replenishing conditioner. love it!!
Oh yes I finally ordered frank juice and the honey hemp conditioner from Oyin Handmade.. I am waiting impatiently for it to arrive in the mail.  Can't wait to try their line.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 3, 2009)

I need to start washing my hair once a week now since my scalp gets very dry within a week after washing my hair. I even put Tea Tree Oil on my scalp to prevent it from getting dry. Can any of you WOC recommend a product(s) that will keep my scalp from getting dry? Thanks.


----------



## MsCocoa (May 4, 2009)

I've recently started using Ojon products, I quite like the line but I'm not as keen on the shampoo since it doesn't lather but I like the conditioner and LOVE the leave-in. I also managed to successfully co-wash my hair for the first time...I may have to this more often in the summer.


----------



## mikki187 (Jun 26, 2009)

...l
kl;'
k;l][k;lhkl;jk;kj;lk;


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I need to start washing my hair once a week now since my scalp gets very dry within a week after washing my hair. I even put Tea Tree Oil on my scalp to prevent it from getting dry. Can any of you WOC recommend a product(s) that will keep my scalp from getting dry? Thanks._

 
Why dont you try castor oil for your scalp, it seems to speed up my hair growth and thicken up my hair. Just make sure not to use it to often or it might clog your pores


----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 12, 2009)

My hair is currently a little past shoulder length and Ive been growing it out for about a year and a half or two. I just started my healthy hair journey this past June and Im currently 3 months and a half post relaxer. Im relaxing at the 4th month mark

Heres what I use:

Creme of Nature shampoo (Orange bottle, damaged brittle hair)
Aussie Moist conditioner
Suave conditioners
Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil creme
Gylcerin Water mix for moisture
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
Olive oil for sealing
Elasta QP Mango butter
Herbal Essences Long term relationship leave in
Aphogee Keratin green tea reconstructorizer 

I shampoo my hair 1x a week or every other week and follow up with a conditioner 
Deep conditioner 1x a week
I use a protein treatment 1x a week, Aphogee. My hair really needs a reconstructor atm
I moisturize my hair daily or even twice a daily
Low manipulation, I try my hardest
I try not to comb it too often, only when detangling
Finger comb
Bun it and keep it off my shoulder

Thats mostly it


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 12, 2009)

I use the Biolage Hydratherapie line-its has been pure magic for me. My hair is relaxed...i'm half chinese half black...so its naturally thick and coarse ...ugh


----------



## shedonna (Oct 1, 2009)

I have relaxed 4A (perhaps 4B in the crown, where its dense) hair with a slight wave pattern. My roots curl and kink in different sections of my head. My hair is pretty thin, and a nice length. My favorite products are Aussie Moist conditioner (THE best) and QP Elasta Mango Butter. Mango Butter has a delicious smell and creamy texture. Both products are ultra yummy smelling with great moisturizing properties, which is key in keeping relaxed hair healthy. The Butter is great to apply to ends and edges to moisturize and lay in a style without using a cakey gel.


----------



## medixon (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm new, but I thought I'd chime in.
I have relaxed, coarse, thick hair. I'm a mixture of 3c, 4a, and 4b hair. So I have three textures to deal with because relaxers can never get my hair completely straight. Also I need stuff that is easily spreadable, but moisturizing, cause my hair is to the middle of my back
I use Biolage Ultra Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm from the hydratherapy line.
Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum for blowdrying
Chi Shine Serum stuff... (in a spray can) for flat ironing
Silken Child or Mane n' tail detangler
Silken Child Moisturizer
Coconut Oil (for ends)
Avocado Oil + Peppermint oil (helps with dry scalp) + Vo5 moisture milk conditioners for cowashes

I also bun most of the time. flat iron on special occasions. when i shampoo my hair, I do it in sections to limit tangling.
Hope this is helpful for someone =)


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 25, 2009)

I have thick curly hair, which I've spent most of my life working against, so now I have corkscrew roots, pin straight ends, and with alittle moisture they get very curly.
With that said, my routine consist of using a Silk Elements (course) hair relaxer ( only every 10-12 weeks- it gets nasty up there if I don't )
after I relax I use Organic Olive Oil Root Stimulating shampoo, and Silk Elements conditionor.
 I let it dry over night( ponytaled) and flat iron it the next morning using silk elements polishing gloss. Because I only relax every 10-12 weeks I usually only buy trial sizes of the shampoo, conditioner and polishing gloss. So it runs my altogether 6 bucks.
But thats only when I relax.
My normal routine is Garnier Fruitice Triple nutrition shampoo and conditioner and I let it air dry.
I've yet to find a good cream/gel/ frizz ease serum to work in compliment to it.

In the past I've used everything from pantene for relax and natural/ and their curly line, I've used tressume, and alot of black marketed products. They either stripped my natural hair oil ( Which I need, and then some, because it dry) or made my hair super thick. I'm satisfied with Triple nutrition, I think its all the oils in it. It has shea, Olive, and some Avacado.

Also, When I figured out Shea butter is awesome for my hair, I tried the cantu bottled oil. MY WORD my hair stunk from it. lol


----------



## GorgeousJocey (Sep 9, 2010)

i'm a big fan of redken personally, but NYLA if you ever think about it do try the all soft or smooth down,( leaves the hair so sleak and smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and i love their styling products too,their hairspray is seriously no joke, it lasted all day, but as far as carols daughter i only like the hair milk and leave in vanilla conditioner


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm hooked to Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Moisture Conditioner. 
I took a recommendation from SalonCabelo's vids on youtube to use it!
I have relaxed, short, and wild hair btw!

It really gives a silky feel to the hair and detangles like magic!

You can find it at trade secret but they sell just the 8.5 oz for too much! Like 30 bucks!

I found a seller on Amazon, Hair Care Outlet, how sells a professional 33.8 oz for the same price!
Amazon.com: ALTERNA Caviar Anti-Aging Moisture Conditioner: Beauty


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2010)

Haven't checked into this thread in a long while! I've since cut my mid-back length locks ( again!), but this time, I went completely bald... my avatar shows me with maybe 1/8 inch, but I've been completely skin-bald several times over the year.

I'm finally growing it back out again so my head isn't freezing this winter, but as one would imagine, that my routine has changed.

*I still use a glycerine and water spray after washes and to perk up and moisturize my hair daily. 

*I co-wash with various conditioners pretty much daily, my favorites are Garnier Nutrisse triple moisture, Sunsilk captivating curls, and White Rain Citrus, and of course, my old standby from my former loose hair days... Suave Tropical Coconut

* I shampoo MAYBE once a week

* I've discovered Fantasia IC  Hair Polisher OLIVE gel... my old standby for my fro was the regular, clear one, but I love this olive one.

*Another new discovery (via Awilda/ The Makeup Republic) is Tigi Catwalk curls Rock amplifier, which is of course, now discontinued, which is what usually happens when I find a great product that I love, LOL


*STILL love my Oyin Juices and Berries moisturizing spray, Burnt Sugar Pomade, and Shine and Define serum ( I also use this as a facial moisturizer at night)

*Still using  the oils of jojoba, avocado, coconut and EVOO as conditioning and stying aids

My hair's pretty happy right now


----------



## thatssojessy (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm very much in the "keep it as simple as possible" school of natural hair care. Daily or every other day, I just use a glycerin/water mix to moisturize. 

  	On wash days
  	Clarify (if needed) with suave clarifying shampoo
  	Wash once a week (or every other week-depends on willpower) with Everyday Shea shampoo
  	Deep condition with Giovanni's Smooth as silk conditioner
  	ACV rinse-1 part vinegar 4 parts water
  	Use leave in conditioner (Beautiful Curls)
  	Braid into large sections to twist later

  	I use shea butter to help stretch out my hair and I add varioius oils (castor, jojoba, tea tree) to my leave in and hair spray.
  	Keep it in protective styles 95% of the time. My hair is growing quite nicely :-D


----------



## JaneHorror (Apr 13, 2011)

I have relaxed hair, and I have three questions. 1) My hair is pretty thin, is there anyway I can make it look fuller or at least get the hair to grow more thicker? 2) I have extremely short hair, and alot of fly aways, what can I use to make my hair stay down? Ive tried some hair sprays and pomades but they make my hair greasy or stiff 3) I live in Florida, and the humidity kills my hair, what are some good products to try out to stop this?


----------

